# davfs2 message confusion [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

i am trying to mount an online harddisk via webdav to backup my home directories. during copying data to the drive i get these messages:

```

Mar  8 11:44:27 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 4 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:28 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 22 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:28 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 41 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:28 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 59 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:28 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:28 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:29 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:29 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:29 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:29 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:30 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 62 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:31 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 63 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:32 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 63 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:32 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 63 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:33 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 123 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:34 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 184 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:34 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 226 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:35 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 316 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:35 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 328 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:35 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 328 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:35 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 328 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:36 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 328 MiBytes

Mar  8 11:44:36 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 328 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:07 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3167 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:16 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3167 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:26 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3168 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:36 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3169 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:46 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3170 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:40:57 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3171 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:41:07 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3171 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:41:17 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3172 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:41:50 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3172 MiBytes

Mar  8 20:42:00 area52 mount.davfs: open files exceed max cache size by 3172 MiBytes

```

can somebody explain these messages to me? i assume that webdav is caching files that can not be copied just in time and tries to copy them later. am i right with this?

thx & greets

snIP3r

----------

## chiefbag

Edit the davfs2.conf and increase the cache size.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

after some further googling i found out, that the message is due to the need of an higher amount of file cache. default cache size is 50mb and webdav caches files to /var/cache/davfs2/ if they can not be uploaded just in time and uploads them later.

so i conclude that writing performance of the online harddisk is not as good as thought  :Sad: 

thx for the hint chiefbag...

snIP3r

----------

